# Who uses a UPS - and what kind?



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Anybody here connect their DVRs to a UPS? I've had one for quite a bit, but during a power outage the other day, it died in about two minutes. 

Looking to replace it, but want one that can handle an HR34 and/or HR24 load for at least 10 minutes or so - and maybe longer. (Our weird outages tend to run short for God knows what reason). Not looking to break the bank here, but don't want some cheap POS either. Suggestions?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I have APC 550 and 750G units all throughout the house on every DVR and electronics device.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Well if you're using them, that's endorsement enough for me. That wattage is sufficient enough huh? I'd have thought higher. Thanks.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I have one UPS per DVR and I'm using a mixture of APC and Cyberpower. 

Make sure you get something with AVR! (Auto Voltage Regulation)


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

If old UPS went kaput that quickly, it might just need a new battery.

Unfortunately, a battery can be a significant percentage of the price of a new unit.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

All four DVRs on UPS. I have switched to CyberPower exclusively.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I use the APC 550G on each of my systems. Recently I have had blips but I have also had extended outages of power. When the power is out for a long time I have found that the units will power the Receiver only for 40 minutes and then it is done.

I have 1 hooked to a PC system with 2 monitors and it is no problem to close your programs and shut down when the power goes out.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Each of my HD DVRs is connected to an APC UPS. Different models, though.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Three DVRs here -- three APC UPS units (350-750 depending on other gear connected)


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

gov said:


> If old UPS went kaput that quickly, it might just need a new battery.
> 
> Unfortunately, a battery can be a significant percentage of the price of a new unit.


Oh, it didn't go quickly. Have had it since late 2007. It was a Belkin, but unfortunately it doesn't appear Belkin makes a UPS anymore. And if they do, they aren't available locally or via Amazon.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Local store had a good deal on Cyberpower mini towers so grabbed a couple today. Thanks for the input everybody.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

APC UPS units on both my H24 and HR24.


----------



## Todd2 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jon J;3204589 said:


> All four DVRs on UPS. I have switched to CyberPower exclusively.


Same here. 4 in use currently with one spare. Used apc for the longest time but cyberpower is what I am migrating to now.

Did recently buy a replacement battery from amazon for a apc 350. But any new full ups purchase will be cyberpower.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

If you plug the TV into the UPS it will drain the battery pretty quick.

We have APC 350, 500 and 550 units on our DVRs. They power only the DVR and the external drives (if applicable). Of course, we also just installed a whole house generator, so we only need backup power for the couple of minutes it takes the generator to kick in.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Quickly as in it went out in 2 minutes when you really needed it.

2007 means you did get quite a bit of good out it, and that's a good thing.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Everything in the house except major appliances is on battery.
The biggest ones back up the tv's and dvrs. Once I turn off the tv's in a blackout, they will hold the dvr's for a day at least.

APC	BACK UPS OFFICE 500 (325W / 500VA )
APC	Back-UPS 650 (400W / 650VA )
APC	Back-UPS ES 500 (300W / 500VA )
APC	Back-UPS ES 500 (300W / 500VA )
APC	Back-UPS ES 500 (300W / 500VA )
APC	Back-UPS LS 700 (410W / 700VA )
APC	Back-UPS PRO 1100VA (670W / 1000VA )
APC	Back-UPS PRO 1100VA (670W / 1000VA )
APC	Back-UPS PRO 1100VA (670W / 1000VA )
APC	BACK-UPS NS 1250 (780W / 1250VA )
APC	BACK-UPS NS 1250 (780W / 1250VA )
APC	BACK-UPS XS 1500 (865W / 1500VA )


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

All 5 DVR's on APC's various wattages as well as the SWM 16 in the basement. I only need about 1 minute of backup due to the auto generator.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

In addition to the UPSs on my DVRs, I also have one for my DSL modem & NAS.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Got a low-end APC on two HRs. Lasts up to 40min (slightly longer if DVRs are not "on"). Originally got it on recommendation from folks who put in the larger drive, but it's come in handy. 

Only other device plugged in is the SWM PI. This keeps the recordings going if the outage is short enough. Can also plug in the laptop with a vid device in order to perform "graceful" shutdowns if it power doesn't come back on soon enough.

On one particular long outage I tried connecting a (750w) power inverter with a 100ft ext cord going out to the car. Kept things powered, but the APC did not "like" the power at all and kept clicking and making strange noises. Still gave me a few extra mins, though, to shut things down properly.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The main reason why I have a UPS attached to my DVR is that it takes several minutes for a DVR to become operational after a few second power outage.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am using an APC 1300 XS and a Triplite Voltage Regulator on my 46" TV,HR20, Wii,PS3, Xbox 360, Bluray player, and an HP tower media pc. I can usually get 45 minutes with the tv, dvr and computer running.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Those of you switching to cyber power, any particular reason? More reliable, bang for the buck of issues with Schneider Electric?


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Those of you switching to cyber power, any particular reason? More reliable, bang for the buck of issues with Schneider Electric?


I picked up a couple Cyberpower's based on price and reviews. Similar mini towers to the APC's I was looking at, but for about $30 less. Have been using a smaller Cyberpower for almost a year now with good results.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Diana C said:


> If you plug the TV into the UPS it will drain the battery pretty quick.
> 
> We have APC 350, 500 and 550 units on our DVRs. They power only the DVR and the external drives (if applicable). Of course, we also just installed a whole house generator, so we only need backup power for the couple of minutes it takes the generator to kick in.


Our whole home install gets completed today. Can't wait to have that security. When my wife asked why I even needed new UPSs I had to explain to her, they're aren't for an extended power outage, they're for those annoying, unexplained outages that sometimes occur anywhere from 5 seconds to a couple minutes.


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

I use an *Eaton 5125 Tower UPS* to power our HR22-100 DVR, Pioneer 50" Plasa TV, BluRay and DVD Players, etc. We have frequent blips in our power and the UPS has worked reliably each time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Those of you switching to cyber power, any particular reason? More reliable, bang for the buck of issues with Schneider Electric?


Mainly price. They are just as reliable as APC and cost much less.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Those of you switching to cyber power, any particular reason? More reliable, bang for the buck of issues with Schneider Electric?





RunnerFL said:


> Mainly price. They are just as reliable as APC and cost much less.


We average one or two power outages per day here so have UPS boxes on all electronics. I have 9 APC units in the house,all in the 1200 - 1500VA range. The two Cyber Power units I had both failed in far too short a time and were throw aways. I can only recall one APC ever failing (over 12 years) and two minutes of troubleshooting with a tech had a new one shipped free. I just replaced a battery in one after 6 years. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

txtommy said:


> We average one or two power outages per day here so have UPS boxes on all electronics...You do get what you pay for.


That's true, you do get what you pay for. And with an average of one or two power outages per day :eek2: I hope you're not paying too much to your utility company.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

sangs said:


> Anybody here connect their DVRs to a UPS? I've had one for quite a bit, but during a power outage the other day, it died in about two minutes.
> 
> Looking to replace it, but want one that can handle an HR34 and/or HR24 load for at least 10 minutes or so - and maybe longer. (Our weird outages tend to run short for God knows what reason). Not looking to break the bank here, but don't want some cheap POS either. Suggestions?


I use APC backups. Sounds like your battery has expired. When that happens to me I go to Battery Outfitters (a storefront that supplies batteries for just about everything) where they open the APC and install new batteries for about half the price of what APC OEM batteries cost.

See if you have similar stores in your area and check them out. As long as the electronics for your unit isn't damaged, replacement batteries are a whole lot cheaper than buying new units.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

txtommy said:


> We average one or two power outages per day here so have UPS boxes on all electronics. I have 9 APC units in the house,all in the 1200 - 1500VA range. The two Cyber Power units I had both failed in far too short a time and were throw aways. I can only recall one APC ever failing (over 12 years) and two minutes of troubleshooting with a tech had a new one shipped free. I just replaced a battery in one after 6 years. You do get what you pay for.


My experiences have differed. I've had APC's fail more than Cyberpower over the years.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I have had several ups boxes for over 10 years. My take... APC boxes are great IF you use the $450 and up units. I have 3 SUA1500 units that produce sine wave for computers and network equipment. But... I had 3 APC units for hr20s and a phone system that were in the $200 range and they had issues, expensive battery replacements, and noisy. I replaced them with cyberpower CP1500PFCLCD units over the past 2 years and they are much better and provide more power and sine wave than any APC at that price, $180. One of them runs 2 hr20s no problem. Forgot to mention, we are in a location with routine power outages, both worked but the cyberpower lasts longer due to the higher rating for the price. Hope this helps.


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

APC J25B Line Conditioner - AC Surge, Spike, AC Noise protection120 V AC Input - 1.44 kVA - 865 W


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I found that the less expensive UPS units that have stepped square wave output seem to work fine for my computer equipment, and they don't appear to bother my DirecTV DVRs at all. Many times I have had the power fail while recording, and there was no glitch at all. On the other hand, my TV was unusable on these units. I found a pure sine wave UPS from Cyberpower on Amazon, and it works great. When I'm watching and the power fails, there isn't even a single lost frame--if the UPSes hadn't started beeping, I wouldn't have even noticed the power failure.


----------



## Todd2 (Dec 14, 2008)

dpeters11;3204973 said:


> Those of you switching to cyber power, any particular reason? More reliable, bang for the buck of issues with Schneider Electric?


Mostly based on reviews. Price helps as well.

I had gone through 3 of the big APC 1500's and a few of the smaller units. They just seem to die quicker than they should.


----------

